# Who wants to sponsor/Help me solve the most Pyraminxes in 24 hours?



## Michael Womack (Mar 4, 2014)

A while back I saw this http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?46352-MarathonTimer!-Try-to-beat-Limeback! and I tried it and thought you know what I want to use this try to get the WR in Most pyraminxs solved in 24 hours. I know that Guinness World Records needs someone to sponsor the event to make it official. So who would want to help me?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 4, 2014)

What's the record right now?


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 4, 2014)

Stefan said:


> What's the record right now?



I don't know I did ask about a month ago on Facebook but people told me that there was no current WR for this.


----------



## cubemaste r (Mar 4, 2014)

Maybe I will try to do that for 4x4x4 when I get better, it's my favorite event but I only average 1:30.


----------



## kcl (Mar 4, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> LOL but in all seriousness I really want to do this. BTW I don't really care about my Pyraminx speed.



That's kinda your issue. What do you even average?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 4, 2014)

Who would scramble pyraminxes for 24 hours for someone who doesn't even practice the event? (Have you even put 24 hours into it ever?) Also, doesn't the fact that nobody has tried this yet suggest it may not be worth spending 24 hours of your time doing?


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 5, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Who would scramble pyraminxes for 24 hours for someone who doesn't even practice the event? (Have you even put 24 hours into it ever?) Also, doesn't the fact that nobody has tried this yet suggest it may not be worth spending 24 hours of your time doing?



I don't care. All I care about is getting This WR.



kclejeune said:


> That's kinda your issue. What do you even average?



I avg around 13 sec.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Mar 5, 2014)

Someone faster could go and like instasolve like 10 times as many.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 5, 2014)

Funny old stuff:
http://www.iol.co.za/news/back-page/sa-student-sets-a-new-rubik-s-cube-record-1.229332#.UxZ5UvldUZ0
and
http://www.clipsyndicate.com/video/play/1987071/rubiks_cube_record


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 5, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Funny old stuff:
> http://www.iol.co.za/news/back-page/sa-student-sets-a-new-rubik-s-cube-record-1.229332#.UxZ5UvldUZ0
> and
> http://www.clipsyndicate.com/video/play/1987071/rubiks_cube_record



That's for the 3x3 but not the Pyraminx Puzzle.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 5, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> That's for the 3x3 but not the Pyraminx Puzzle.



Oh crap I totally didn't notice! And certainly I definitely didn't post that to show that you can still get records and make the news with poor skills!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Mar 5, 2014)

Come on.. Don't rush your submissions for this year's forum awards..


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 5, 2014)

I can spare 24 hours to scramble pyra however it will be in 144 10 min slots over a 3 year period.


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 5, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> All I care about is getting This WR...
> 
> I avg around 13 sec.



Michael, the reason why you're being mocked (which appears to elude you) is nicely summarised by your post above.

You should not attempt a world record just to get a world record, purely because the thing you are attempting hasn't been done before, without due consideration of your ability at the event being attempted.

You are a competent pyraminx solver, but by no means world class, or even above average. If you were to set a world record of e.g. 4,500 (<3/min) solves, this would only be a record by virtue of the fact that nobody else has yet attempted it.

The REASON nobody else had attempted it is likely the same as why nobody had attempted 2x2 - it takes longer for a world class solver to scramble the puzzle than to solve it. Therefore you need at least 2 scramblers.

You could set a WR, but then someone world class could easily solve 3x your record, or even break your record with 16 hours to spare, making your attempt a bit of a joke.

I hope this clarifies, now please stop feeding the trolls!


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 5, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Michael, the reason why you're being mocked (which appears to elude you) is nicely summarised by your post above.
> 
> You should not attempt a world record just to get a world record, purely because the thing you are attempting hasn't been done before, without due consideration of your ability at the event being attempted.
> 
> ...



I'm not feeding the trolls I really do want to try this but I would some people to come help and be the scramblers. But I do see what your trying to tell me but someone like Oscar Roth Andersen can scramble a Pyraminx as fast as he can solve one. Besides If you have seen Limebacks 3x3 WR thing in total he had about 7 or 8 cubes that he cycled trough.


----------



## kcl (Mar 5, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm not feeding the trolls I really do want to try this but I would some people to come help and be the scramblers. But I do see what your trying to tell me but someone like Oscar Roth Andersen can scramble a Pyraminx as fast as he can solve one. Besides If you have seen Limebacks 3x3 WR thing in total he had about 7 or 8 cubes that he cycled trough.



Not sure why you're saying this.. as soon as you set this Drew brads could go and beat it by 4x easily.


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 5, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm not feeding the trolls I really do want to try this but I would some people to come help and be the scramblers. But I do see what your trying to tell me but someone like Oscar Roth Andersen can scramble a Pyraminx as fast as he can solve one. Besides If you have seen Limebacks 3x3 WR thing in total he had about 7 or 8 cubes that he cycled trough.



No Michael, that's not what I'm saying. 

Nobody attempts this because the time taken to solve the puzzle is too short, relative to the time taken to scramble. Eric Limeback's 3x3 average for 3x3 was 14.8 second/cube. That's plenty of time to scramble a 3x3. I could scramble a couple in that time. There are very few people in the world who could scramble a pyra faster than Drew or Oscar could inspect and solve it. The same is DEFINITELY true of 2x2. Therefore, you need more scramblers.

It would be MUCH easier to set a WR for most 7x7s solved in 24 hours. Not only because this takes far less time to scramble, but because it takes even world-class cubers 3 minutes to solve. Even averaging 4 minutes over 24 hours would only be 360 solves. In pure numerical terms, it is much less physically and mentally demanding to do something that takes a long time a few times than to do something that takes a very short time a lot of times. 

Eric set a WR that would be truly horrendous to try and beat. Including inspection, averaging 14.8 seconds for 24 hours is incredibly impressive. Eric had about 90 minutes of breaks - if anything that makes it MORE impressive, as he effectively averaged 13.9 seconds for 22.5 hours. Let's say Drew/Oscar attempted pyra, where their average solve is 1/3 of Eric's official 3x3 average. This would mean a LOT of solves in 24 hours, and a massive physical and mental effort. Let's say 3x Eric's record might be possible - c.17,000 pyra solves. OUCH!

Even ignoring the reasons why it hasn't already been attempted, people were willing to help Eric with his attempt because he's a world-class cuber. That's why Lubix sponsored him - he is one of the top cubers in the US. At the time I think he was top 50 in the world. You are 5,581st in the world for pyraminx.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 5, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Even ignoring the reasons why it hasn't already been attempted, people were willing to help Eric with his attempt because he's a world-class cuber. That's why Lubix sponsored him - he is one of the top cubers in the *US*. At the time I think he was top 50 in the world. You are 5,581st in the world for pyraminx.



Eric Limeback is from Canada, eh?


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 5, 2014)

Michael, branching into new categories is how I tried to make a name for myself with my choice of WCA events over the years. Just because there isn't a record doesn't mean you shouldn't go for one. If someone beats your record later, then that's just motivation to improve and try to take it back.

The reason I think you're getting such a bad response is the tone you are taking with this. You are saying that you are very excited that you want to set this new record, and then you ask who will help you? Why should we help you? This is your event. Also, what exactly would we help you do? Everyone is assuming you mean that you need help scrambling. Is that what you need? You never asked for what you need, you just said "who will help me?" This comes across like you expect the help to be given, and that makes people not want to help you because it comes across as a little arrogant. You might have had better success if you had said something more like "I have a need for scramblers, people to bring me food, people to provide moral support, etc.. Would anyone on the forum here who lives near me be interested in helping out with this?"

Don't give up on your attempt if you really mean to do this. I would venture a guess that you're relatively young, and sometimes this forum is not too nice to those who are young and just having fun. If you're truly serious about this attempt, then the people bashing you here on the forum can suck it. However, for a big attempt like this you are really asking the wrong audience. Chances are very low or probably even zero that someone from the forum will be part of your scrambling/food/moral support team. Try asking your family members, your friends, people that you know in your daily life. Try talking to the honor society at your school to see if they can use your record attempt for volunteer hours. That could give you 5-10 scramblers right there. Ask your math teacher or science teacher for ideas, they might be able to get your school involved in this.

Since I'm not totally sure whether you're being serious or joking with this thread, I probably will not respond to more posts in this thread. I'm not being mean, just being honest. If you are serious, though, I wouldn't mind taking this discussion to private message so just send me a message.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 5, 2014)

So seeing as there is no WR for this anyway, why don't you just scramble for yourself? I get the feeling that your answer to this is going to be something like "Because I want it to be a good record" or something...but that doesn't make much sense because someone could beat you pretty easily even if you had scramblers.

I just want to say that I think you should try to be a bit faster if you want to claim a WR (and you could definitely improve pretty easily). At the speed you are right now, you will have trouble finding decent scramblers who are slower than you.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 5, 2014)

Cmhardw I think now you're telling me some important stuff that I forgot to mention. But if I where to have only my family help me with this it just won't work cause I would still need a sponsor. I know that not many people on this forum live near me to help out. But if I did this at US nats then that would be even better. Still this is in the planing stages as finding people to help out. But if ever really get some support then I'll go from there.



XTowncuber said:


> So seeing as there is no WR for this anyway, why don't you just scramble for yourself? I get the feeling that your answer to this is going to be something like "Because I want it to be a good record" or something...but that doesn't make much sense because someone could beat you pretty easily even if you had scramblers.
> 
> I just want to say that I think you should try to be a bit faster if you want to claim a WR (and you could definitely improve pretty easily). At the speed you are right now, you will have trouble finding decent scramblers who are slower than you.



But for it to be an official WR the solver must not be part of the scrambling. Just like the way you hold an NR for Pyraminx.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 5, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> But if I where to have only my family help me with this it just won't work cause I would still need a sponsor.
> 
> ...
> 
> But if ever really get some support then I'll go from there.



Those two sentences right there tell me that you're not going to set a 24 hour pyraminx record. You don't want it bad enough.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 5, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Eric set a WR that would be truly horrendous to try and beat.



But it was beaten. Just not Guiness Official.


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 6, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> But it was beaten. Just not Guiness Official.



No way! I missed that - must have been gruelling. I suppose 6000 is possible, if you had meal replacement drinks and really quick toilet breaks. 6000 is a 14.4 average continuously for 24 hours, including inspection. It will always be possible to beat this, if you want it badly enough, but it would be a highly unpleasant 24 hours. I'd imagine you'd be looking forward to crawling into bed at the end of it!!!


----------



## TMOY (Mar 6, 2014)

I just found out this thread and it also made me laugh. Yet another "hey guys I desperately want a WR of any kind" case.

OTOH, there are already a lot of silly WRs in the Guinness book, that would only make one more


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 6, 2014)

Dude I think you should totally do something else instead of Pyraminx, maybe something else that you're good at, like reassembling cubes or something like that possibly? I'm pretty good at Pyraminx and scrambling, I can easily sub-6 scramble but I really wouldn't want to scramble for a person that isn't very fast at Pyraminx, it would be like a sub-15 3x3 solver scrambling so a person who averages one minute on 3x3 can get a marathon world record.


----------

